# Weekend Parking at Memphis Amtrak



## Traveller (Feb 25, 2019)

Hello, has anyone parked at Memphis Amtrak recently ? I asked the station master and he said I can park for the weekend free of charge. But I am little worried about the safety since the area around the station is little run down. The police station which used to be nearby also seemed to have moved. Anyone know if it is still safe to park in Memphis Amtrak?


----------



## merkelman06 (Feb 25, 2019)

I parked my car there recently the week between Christmas and New Years and it was fine. I usually travel out of Memphis a few times a year and my car is usually parked there for a week to a week and a half and have never had any issues.

They are doing construction and it is a bit of a mess from that, but as far as safety goes, you should be fine.


----------



## Guest Traveller (Feb 25, 2019)

Ok. Awesome. Thanks for the fast reply.


----------

